# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما رايكم يا جماعة بشركة ifcmarkets وشركة exness  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## foreeex

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما رايكم يا جماعة بشركة ifcmarkets وشركة exness 
من حيث سرعة السيرفر
و السحب و الايداع
هل سهلين من الشركتين دول ولا فى عقبات؟
وهل ممكن سحب اى مبلغ منهم ام هناك حدود معينة للمبالغ الشركة بتقف ادامها وتحاول تعطل الدنيا؟ 
منتظر الردود يا جماعة

----------


## نوره

exness الروسيه  لا انصحك فيها نهائيا ،، احترافية فاللف والدوران والتطنيش ،،، كانت لي تجربه سيئه معهم
انصحك اخوي الشركات الموثوقه

----------


## foreeex

> exness الروسيه  لا انصحك فيها نهائيا ،، احترافية فاللف والدوران والتطنيش ،،، كانت لي تجربه سيئه معهم
> انصحك اخوي الشركات الموثوقه

 طب ممكن اعرف تجربتك معهم كانت فى ايه بالظبط؟
و ايه المشكلة اللى حصلت؟

----------


## نوره

مشاكلهم كثيره لكن راح اعطيك ابسط مشكلة حصلت لي معهم وهو سحب البونص اثناء تنفيذي لعقود كثيره عكست علي ،، بمجرد ماعكست الصفقات تم سحب البونص  :Regular Smile: 
الدعم الفني محترفين جدا فاللف والدوران ،، واخر شي عملوه معي اعطوني بلوك على الاكاونت  
كلا انسان عقله فراسه ،، والخيار لكل ،، ما انا الا ناصحه لك ،، وخلك فالسليم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## nadim9

أخي الكريم
تعاملت لأكثر من سنة مع شركة إكسنس،من أفضل مميزاتها السحب الأوتوماتيكي،ويتم في غضون ثواني معدودة، و أقل سبريد بين كل شركات الفوركس كما أن فريق الدعم على قدر عالي من الحرفية،لكن يعيبها أعطال في السيرفر مؤخرا،وقد أكدت الشركة أنه راجع إلى قيامها بتحديثات هامة

----------


## سامووو المملكة

exness جيدة وجربتها بسحب ارباح قليلة لكن ما بعرف كيف رح تكون مع الأرباح الكبيرة

----------


## bogisaha

اتفق مع الاخوة شركة  exnessشركة جيدة اتعامل معهم قرابة العام ولم اجد اي مشكلة باستثناء بعض الاعطال الناتجة عن التحديث وهي مريحة جدا من حيث السحب والايداع وسبريد قليل وسكالبينج مسموح

----------


## ellliottt

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
الشركه الاولى لم اتعامل معها 
اما شركه exness فمازلت اتعامل معها الى الان واكملت سنه
اقرا في هذا الموضوع مشاركه رقم 128  167   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1235...ml#post2094168   وقد ذكرت فيه ان البونص يسحب سواء ربحت او وصل الحساب قريب للمارجن + الرافعه تقل اخر السوق يوم الجمعه لتصبح 200  + ايام العطل تقل الرافعه ايضا الى 200 
السحب جيد وسريع +دعم جيد + الشركه قامت بتحسينات كبيره على المنصه
والاهم السبرد قليل والرافعه 1000
يعني بين قوسين شغل سكالبنج على اروع ما يكون
لكن حاول ان لا يزيد المبلغ عن 15 الى 20الف    خذ جوله فيها بالف دولار او 500  المهم جربها اولا +
فيه حاجه مهمه جدا هنا انا استفاد منها
وهي ان تسجل تحت حساب صديق لك وتاخذ عموله عن الصفقات التي تفتحها والتي تتجاوز ال10 دقيقه
يعني لو فرضنا قمت ب 40 عمليه مضاربه يوميه وليست سكالبنج بعقود ستاندر يعني ترجع لك 400$ للحساب وهكذا بعد ان تنزل لحساب الصديق يقوم هو بتحويلها لك
وهكذا
بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## thecreativex

*يا جماعه لو سمحتم هل فى حسابات فى exness 4 ارقام عشريه ولا مش متوفر غير 5*

----------


## عملات 2010

اكثر من خمس سنين مع اي اف سي ماركتز
الدعم الفني ممتاز
ولكن غير معتمدة
المشاكل التي واجعتني معهم هي تقريبا البرنامج يفصل احيانا وعذرهم هو تحديثات

----------


## foreeex

> مشاكلهم كثيره لكن راح اعطيك ابسط مشكلة حصلت لي معهم وهو سحب البونص اثناء تنفيذي لعقود كثيره عكست علي ،، بمجرد ماعكست الصفقات تم سحب البونص 
> الدعم الفني محترفين جدا فاللف والدوران ،، واخر شي عملوه معي اعطوني بلوك على الاكاونت  
> كلا انسان عقله فراسه ،، والخيار لكل ،، ما انا الا ناصحه لك ،، وخلك فالسليم

  

> أخي الكريم
> تعاملت لأكثر من سنة مع شركة إكسنس،من أفضل مميزاتها السحب الأوتوماتيكي،ويتم في غضون ثواني معدودة، و أقل سبريد بين كل شركات الفوركس كما أن فريق الدعم على قدر عالي من الحرفية،لكن يعيبها أعطال في السيرفر مؤخرا،وقد أكدت الشركة أنه راجع إلى قيامها بتحديثات هامة

  

> exness جيدة وجربتها بسحب ارباح قليلة لكن ما بعرف كيف رح تكون مع الأرباح الكبيرة

  

> اتفق مع الاخوة شركة  exnessشركة جيدة اتعامل معهم قرابة العام ولم اجد اي مشكلة باستثناء بعض الاعطال الناتجة عن التحديث وهي مريحة جدا من حيث السحب والايداع وسبريد قليل وسكالبينج مسموح

  

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> الشركه الاولى لم اتعامل معها 
> اما شركه exness فمازلت اتعامل معها الى الان واكملت سنه
> اقرا في هذا الموضوع مشاركه رقم 128  167   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1235...ml#post2094168   وقد ذكرت فيه ان البونص يسحب سواء ربحت او وصل الحساب قريب للمارجن + الرافعه تقل اخر السوق يوم الجمعه لتصبح 200  + ايام العطل تقل الرافعه ايضا الى 200 
> السحب جيد وسريع +دعم جيد + الشركه قامت بتحسينات كبيره على المنصه
> والاهم السبرد قليل والرافعه 1000
> يعني بين قوسين شغل سكالبنج على اروع ما يكون
> لكن حاول ان لا يزيد المبلغ عن 15 الى 20الف    خذ جوله فيها بالف دولار او 500  المهم جربها اولا +
> فيه حاجه مهمه جدا هنا انا استفاد منها
> ...

 متشكر جدا يا جماعة عالاراء و الردود
انا عندى حساب باى اف سى ماركتس بالفعل لكن حساب مش كبير اوى
بس فكنت بفكر افتح فى اكسنس عشان كده فتحت الموضوع ده اعمل مقارنة بين الاتنين    

> اكثر من خمس سنين مع اي اف سي ماركتز
> الدعم الفني ممتاز
> ولكن غير معتمدة
> المشاكل التي واجعتني معهم هي تقريبا البرنامج يفصل احيانا وعذرهم هو تحديثات

 بالفعل هو برنامجهم بيفصل كتير مش عارف ليه فعلا حاجة غريبة جدا

----------


## maherb

ما بعرفهم

----------


## PILOT_MOHAMMED

good

----------


## mrwanqd

ifc markets ممتازه تعاملت معهم فترى طويله بدون مشاكل والحمد الله

----------


## محمد سيف النصر محمد

ممتاز

----------

